

Halley's Eclipse: a coup for Newtonian prediction and the selling of science - Hooke
http://www.theguardian.com/science/the-h-word/2015/may/03/halleys-eclipse-newtonian-selling-science-history

======
JacobAldridge
_" This wasn’t Flamsteed getting his prediction wrong, but represents the date
of the eclipse by the Old Style calendar (used before the 1752 adoption of the
Gregorian calendar)"_

Is it common to make the correction from Julian to Gregorian? I would have
thought it more accurate the stick with the local date of the event - ie,
April 22, especially since that appears in both the Flamsteed potrait and
Halley's map.

Am I mistaken? Or did the _Guardian_ just discover it had missed the actual
anniversary, and use the calendar difference to add a touch more timeliness to
its coverage?

